# South East Arachnid Show 29/1/2012



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sunday January 29th 2012 sees the return of the annual South East Arachnid Show, our second show following the hugely successful 2011 show. This will be the only arachnid trade show in the south east of England. Doors open 11am and the show finishes at 5pm.
 
The trade show will be held at the Ashford International Hotel in Ashford, Kent and sits just off junction 9 on the M20 so its easy to find. The full address of the venue is as follows.

Ashford International Hotel 
Simone Weil Avenue,
Ashford,
Kent,
TN24 8UX 
Tel: 01233 219988

The best ways of getting to the trade show are; *
By ca*r, just off junction 9 of the M20, it is also just 23 miles from Dover ferry port for anyone coming from the continent. 
*By train*, the venue is 3 miles from Ashford international train station which is on the high-speed rail link so you can get there quickly and there is a short bus ride between the station and the venue.

There is a small entrance fee to the show, the prices are as follows.

Adult – £3
Child (5yrs-15yrs) – £1.50
Child (under 5) – Free
O.A.P – £1.50

Distance to travel? Don’t want to do an early morning start to get there on time?
The trade show is being held in a very nice 5* hotel so if you wish you could travel down the night before and have a night of luxury to wind down from your journey. The prices obvioulsy reflect the quality of the hotel which includes a gym, swimming pool, sauna and steam rooms — great for relaxing on the Saturday. The hotel is also equipped with a full bar and restaurant.
*Please Note: *The discount offered by the hotel expires on 16th December but you may receive a discount on advance booking sites.
Cost:
Single room – £75
Double room – £85

Another option available, is the Eureka business park opposite the hotel. Here you have the choice of 2 budget hotels. As well as the hotels there is a Bannatyne’s health and fitness club, a 12 screen multiplex cinema and an array of eateries including Frankie and Bennie’s, beefeater and the obligatory McDonalds, KFC etc so you could turn it into a weekend break. A pedestrian bridge from the park to Ashford hotel is currently in progress enabling a quick direct link to the show. If you are interested in the budget hotels, the details of the 2 hotels are as follows.

Travelodge, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford, 
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0871 9846004

Premier Inn, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford,
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0845 080 5104

Traders are invited to book their tables via the website or direct through me, and we can now accept paypal payments.


Current list of confirmed traders are:
Amazing Reptiles (equipment, gifts, toys and inverts)
Michael Scheller (Germany)
Thomas Vinmann (Germany)
The Spider Shop
Peter Grabowitz (Germany)
Martin Goss
Metamorphosis
Curtis Lakin and Cameron D.E Konigen (Phasmids, bush crickets and beetles)
Custom Aquaria 
Rob Hutton
Matt Arnold
Arthropodia (France)
House of Spiders
The Roach Hut
KLM Natural supplies
British Tarantula Society
Amateur Entomologists' Society
Hugh McMahon (Stained Glass and jewellery)
Essex Reptiles and Amphibians Club
Jays Pets
Jackie Younger
Daniella Baylis - photography and ceramics
Radek Pinczewski 'Tarantula World'
Bush Grub - unusual sweets and snacks
South Coast Exotics
Peter Shinn
Nicky and Harry Bailey 
Sonja Netopil (Germany)
Painted Lizard (crafts)
Phasmid Study Group with Ian Abercrombie making an appearance.
 

More information can be found on the Invicta Arachnid Club site: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Customer Information
Those interested in trading at the show should visit here: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Traders Information
You can read about last years show here: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

nice big writing 

me and mum'll be there


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Was awesome last year, I'll be there :notworthy:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

oh, trootle, hazza12 and rw79herps are going with me too 
sleepover *in girl voice*


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Well done Pete and Invicta. :2thumb:

This was one of the highlights of the year in 2011.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

[Current list of confirmed traders are:
Amazing Reptiles
Metamorphosis
*Matt Goss*
Custom Aquaria
Arthropodia (French)
Thomas Vinmann (German) 



[/QUOTE]

Should that be Martin Goss? Or have Bros re-formed for the invert world?
:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What prices are the tables?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Was a great show last year, cant wait for this years show! But can i make a suggestion? Las year there was a lot of empty space behind the tables in the middle, and not enough space for the visitors to move around, it was so congested in some parts it was hard to move about, and hard to actually see anything on the tables. Think you need to make the walkways wider to accommodate so many visitors


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Was a great show last year, cant wait for this years show! But can i make a suggestion? Las year there was a lot of empty space behind the tables in the middle, and not enough space for the visitors to move around, it was so congested in some parts it was hard to move about, and hard to actually see anything on the tables. Think you need to make the walkways wider to accommodate so many visitors


Good call Danny!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Would love to go, but would be totally pointless for me to go.


Also, what's happened to the years? Everyone is saying last year was great, and this years one will be great once again. Since when was we in 2012? :crazy:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

empirecook said:


> Would love to go, but would be totally pointless for me to go.
> 
> 
> Also, what's happened to the years? Everyone is saying last year was great, and this years one will be great once again. Since when was we in 2012? :crazy:


wht would it be pointless mate ??

ahaha 2012


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> wht would it be pointless mate ??


Ruined spine. And too much walking does me in, Meaning I would pretty much have to scoot along in a wheel chair looking like a muppet, and looking at the pics - It would be pretty hard to (Because of so many people). So I wouldn't enjoy it. 

Owell.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

empirecook said:


> Ruined spine. And too much walking does me in, Meaning I would pretty much have to scoot along in a wheel chair looking like a muppet, and looking at the pics - It would be pretty hard to (Because of so many people). So I wouldn't enjoy it.
> 
> Owell.


 
aah i see 
would it be a problem though ?
i'd think of it more as a reason to get to the front lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

DannyB said:


> Was a great show last year, cant wait for this years show! But can i make a suggestion? Las year there was a lot of empty space behind the tables in the middle, and not enough space for the visitors to move around, it was so congested in some parts it was hard to move about, and hard to actually see anything on the tables. Think you need to make the walkways wider to accommodate so many visitors


Hi, and thanks for your comments. This issue was raised at the committee meetings and its something we hope we can address. We also have a third hall hired this year which should mean things are spaced out a little better. Plus we have more variety of whats being offered, so although Ive only quoted those who have paid, there are lots of other people interested in the show, including most that were there in January.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

empirecook said:


> Ruined spine. And too much walking does me in, Meaning I would pretty much have to scoot along in a wheel chair looking like a muppet, and looking at the pics - It would be pretty hard to (Because of so many people). So I wouldn't enjoy it.
> 
> Owell.


If you're serious about attending please get in touch and I'll see if we can make arrangements to accomodate.

Selina, the tables are £20. I should have the new pdf uploaded to the website tonight.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Hi, and thanks for your comments. This issue was raised at the committee meetings and its something we hope we can address. We also have a third hall hired this year which should mean things are spaced out a little better. Plus we have more variety of whats being offered, so although Ive only quoted those who have paid, there are lots of other people interested in the show, including most that were there in January.



I thought you would probably be addressing the issue, but thought i would just mention it anyway, was about the only issue i personally had with the show last year. How big is the third hall going to be? Are you envisaging many more traders this year?


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Ill be trading Pete ill contact you soon as to how many tables it was a good show last year!!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be going again in 2012 : victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

DannyB said:


> ...How big is the third hall going to be? Are you envisaging many more traders this year?


The third hall was used for traders to store their stock overnight for the 2011 show. This year we intend using that hall for traders to store and subsequently sell stock, assuming we get the bookings that have been suggested. We're very keen to have traders offering inverts that weren't on offer last year and we have had interest that answers that as well as more interest from abroad.
The third hall is probably half the size of the large hall but we also have plans to utilise the entrance hall better and provide some interest along the corridor, prior to entry to SEAS.
At Kempton and BTS earlier in the year we received lots of praise and interest for SEAS, we've listened to peoples experience and we meet monthly to discuss plans. As well as printed material and the website, the Invicta roadshows have helped advertise SEAS and we will be repeating the press and radio advertising that we did last year.
Its going to be a big show!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> The third hall was used for traders to store their stock overnight for the 2011 show. This year we intend using that hall for traders to store and subsequently sell stock, assuming we get the bookings that have been suggested. We're very keen to have traders offering inverts that weren't on offer last year and we have had interest that answers that as well as more interest from abroad.
> The third hall is probably half the size of the large hall but we also have plans to utilise the entrance hall better and provide some interest along the corridor, prior to entry to SEAS.
> At Kempton and BTS earlier in the year we received lots of praise and interest for SEAS, we've listened to peoples experience and we meet monthly to discuss plans. As well as printed material and the website, the Invicta roadshows have helped advertise SEAS and we will be repeating the press and radio advertising that we did last year.
> Its going to be a big show!



Sounds like you guys are doing a great job  The show was very enjoyable last year, and to be honest i think it stands along side the BTS show as the only two invert shows to attend throughout the year. I expect it to go from strength to strength as the years roll by. And boy do they seem to be rolling by as i get older!! lol


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

Me, my boyfriend and my friend will all be there this time. I can't wait


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

*sigh* Wish I could go, stupid uni.  Last year though, next year I'll be there. :lol2:


----------



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

Will be working that Sunday, but luckily the show's literally only 10 minutes round the corner from work :lol2: 

I'll probably see if I can out early and buy some Ts!


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

We are hoping 2012's show will be even bigger and better then our first and given the feedback and amount of people talking about it we certainly think it will be 

Want to say a BIG THANKS to all who supported us and attended our 1st show as with out your support it would never happen

Thanks Guys :2thumb:

Alan


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Me and a few others from Manchester are going down on Saturday so we can have some beers the night before. It should be a good weekend :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Kamike said:


> Me and a few others from Manchester are going down on Saturday so we can have some beers the night before. It should be a good weekend :2thumb:


Excellent, I'll be there, propping up a bar


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Excellent, I'll be there, propping up a bar


Cool, at last count there are 7 of use including the guys from HoS. If we can convince another person to drive we can get the other 4 that want to come. MISC on tour lol


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I am going to make every effort to pop down and say hello


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there again, the last one was a really good show


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*S.e.a.s show!!!!*

Great to hear theres another show lined up for next year!!!Went to this years show and really enjoyed it,...lots of species on offer and a great day out!!I think it should be held in two halls this time as it was impossible to view the tables due to the herds of people!!!!Just wondering if anyone no,s if Olaf and Michael are going to be attending???: victory:


----------



## jimmy c (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm going, looking forward to it!


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be there! Last years was great and it's only an hour from my house


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Selina, the tables are £20. I should have the new pdf uploaded to the website tonight.


Thank you Mr Pete might see what we actually have sacs from and possibly get a table.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

More traders have now confirmed bookings including 
Peter Grabowitz (Polyped)
Curtis Lakin (Phasmids, bush crickets and beetles) 
The Roach Hut
Hugh McMahon (Stained Glass and jewellery)


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

Well as I have the weekend off work I shall be going my first ever one :flrt:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*will be their*

great show this year know it will be great again:mf_dribble:OTE=Poxicator;9135195]Sunday January 29th 2012 sees the return of the annual South East Arachnid Show, our second show following the hugely successful 2011 show. This will be the only arachnid trade show in the south east of England.

The trade show will be held at the Ashford International Hotel in Ashford, Kent and sits just off junction 9 on the M20 so its easy to find. The full address of the venue is as follows.

Ashford International Hotel 
Simone Weil Avenue,
Ashford,
Kent,
TN24 8UX 
Tel: 01233 219988

The best ways of getting to the trade show are; 
*By ca*r, just off junction 9 of the M20, it is also just 23 miles from Dover ferry port for anyone coming from the continent. 
*By train*, the venue is 3 miles from Ashford international train station which is on the high-speed rail link so you can get there quickly and there is a short bus ride between the station and the venue.

There is a small entrance fee to the show, the prices are as follows.

Adult – £3
Child (5yrs-15yrs) – £1.50
Child (under 5) – Free
O.A.P – £1.50

Distance to travel? Don’t want to do an early morning start to get there on time?
The trade show is being held in a very nice 5* hotel so if you wish you could travel down the night before and have a night of luxury to wind down from your journey. The prices obvioulsy reflect the quality of the hotel which includes a gym, swimming pool, sauna and steam rooms — great for relaxing on the Saturday. The hotel is also equipped with a full bar and restaurant.

Another option available, is the Eureka business park opposite the hotel. Here you have the choice of 2 budget hotels. As well as the hotels there is a Bannatyne’s health and fitness club, a 12 screen multiplex cinema and an array of eateries including Frankie and Bennie’s, beefeater and the obligatory McDonalds, KFC etc so you could turn it into a weekend break. A pedestrian bridge from the park to Ashford hotel is currently in progress enabling a quick direct link to the show. If you are interested in the budget hotels, the details of the 2 hotels are as follows.

Travelodge, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford, 
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0871 9846004

Premier Inn, Ashford 
Eureka Leisure Park,
Rutherford Way, 
Ashford,
Kent
TN25 4BN
Tel: 0845 080 5104

Traders are invited to book their tables via the website or direct through me, and we can now accept paypal payments.


Current list of confirmed traders are:
Amazing Reptiles (Equipment)
Metamorphosis
Martin Goss
Custom Aquaria 
Arthropodia (France)
Thomas Vinmann (Germany)
Peter Grabowitz (Polyped)
Curtis Lakin (Phasmids, bush crickets and beetles) 
The Roach Hut
Hugh McMahon (Stained Glass and jewellery)


More information can be found on the Invicta Arachnid Club site: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Customer Information
Those interested in trading at the show should visit here: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ Traders Information
You can read about last years show here: Invicta Arachnid Club ~ South East Arachnid Show


[/QUOTE]


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I will be going! thanks to me getting on the wrong train on one of my day trips I now know how to get there! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

House of Spiders have confirmed 
plus
British Tarantula Society
Amateur Entomologists' Society
_Essex Reptiles and Amphibians Club_


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

We are going as this years show was great and by sounds of it next years will be even better 
It's only two months to wait ;-)


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmm wonder if i can make this one ???


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

TEENY said:


> hmmm wonder if i can make this one ???


You know you should


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

We had our committee meeting on Wednesday night which mostly concerned SEAS arrangements. We now have approx 40 tables booked. We've pencilled in plans to provide wider avenues for visitors to circulate around the tables, with 2 islands in the main hall. We're awaiting confirmation from quite a few traders who have expressed an interest but not decided how many tables they actually require. We'll be reviewing the layout of the 3rd hall the following weekend to determine the layout and quantity of tables in our additional hall.

The pedestrian bridge which connects the hotel to the retail park was officially opened last weekend, making it easier for anyone staying at the budget hotels and eating at the park to get to the hotel.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Just paid for our tables so it be great to meet some of our regular customers, and get to know some more people. If we can help in anyway we will be glad to, just come along and pose you questions to us. We will be bringing a dozen or so different breeds of roach so be an ideal opportunity fo you guys who wanted roaches to come and see the quality before you buy. And dont forget all the t;s and other inverts u can lay your hands on. should be an awesum day


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Will be great to see you guys there :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

splimmy said:


> Will be great to see you guys there :2thumb:


Hoping to make it!

Will be my 2nd invert show! 

Will be good to have a look at all the nice inverts and talk to a few people on the stalls etc..

Was going to be sharing a table with a mate but breeding hasn't exactly gone to plan :lol2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

How many tables where there at the last show?


----------



## CharleyG.13 (Jan 6, 2011)

This sounds awesome  hopefully I can talk the OH into taking me and making a weekend of it. It will be my first show too :flrt: 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.376972,-0.180182
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

DannyB said:


> How many tables where there at the last show?


Not entirely sure, but SEAS 2011 consisted of 2 halls whereas SEAS 2012 will consist of 3 halls. We're aware that we'll need to make better use of the space if we're to accommodate the volume of traders interested.

We've just had confirmation from Michael Scheller with 6 tables plus Jays Pets.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Not entirely sure, but SEAS 2011 consisted of 2 halls whereas SEAS 2012 will consist of 3 halls. We're aware that we'll need to make better use of the space if we're to accommodate the volume of traders interested.
> 
> We've just had confirmation from Michael Scheller with 6 tables plus Jays Pets.


Cool, thanks. I was just trying to picture how many more tables there was gonna be compared to the last show.

Good news that Mr Scheller is there again, not surprised though judging by the massive wod of cash he had lol


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*agree Richard*

agree Richard will look forward to it again:mf_dribble:


Lucky Eddie said:


> Well done Pete and Invicta. :2thumb:
> 
> This was one of the highlights of the year in 2011.


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Last show was really good, all though someone was singing at the top of their lungs about t's in a opera style tone


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

aaron.. that was pete. he likes to sing..very much so! haha top man


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

aaronsweeting said:


> Last show was really good, all though someone was singing at the top of their lungs about t's in a opera style tone


Ha.........fair play to Pete, he makes a very good effort.

BUT IT AINT OPERA! :lol2:


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

is it only arachnids in this show?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Can't wait :flrt::flrt::flrt: Booking my hotel this month


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

clownbarb1 said:


> is it only arachnids in this show?


no, all sorts of invertebrates


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cant wait. going to be spending all day there as my granfather as the travel lodge booked. what age do you have to be to buy inverts? i am 14


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL, Im sure I can supply some more singing this year 
As long as I don't have too many beers the night before.



> is it only arachnids in this show?


Last year there was a variety of inverts including tarantula, spiders, scorpions, beetles, millipedes etc but this year we have attempted to include the phasmids, mantids, stickies etc to offer more variety and provide a show for them to support.
Metamorphosis and Curtis Lakin/Cameron die konigen have already booked their tables which should help to answer our desire to see this side represented but you'll also find some very interesting species from the likes of Martin Goss, Peter Grabowitz and hopefully some other traders that we have contacted.

Exclusions to the show include vertebrates and DWA as both these groups are outside of our licence.



> Cant wait. going to be spending all day there as my granfather as the travel lodge booked. what age do you have to be to buy inverts? i am 14


 As far as Im aware there are no restrictions on sales to youngsters although common sense will prevail here. If you're with an adult and both yourself and the adult take on board the information given there shouldnt be issues. But I doubt many traders would sell to children that were clearly unsuitable as a keeper. Certain species clearly define themselves as more suitable to the advanced keeper rather than the beginner so I think this would be considered too.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

thank you. how could i prove i take good care of my inverts hmmmmm


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Can't wait :flrt::flrt::flrt: Booking my hotel this month


You can stay in my room if you like?


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Can't wait :flrt::flrt::flrt: Booking my hotel this month


But will you be 1st in the queue again??? lol


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Just an idea but maybe the people staying at the hotels could met up in the travel lodge bar the night before?


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

wish i could come  abit far for me though....

Need an arachnid show a tad closer to home


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

is there any stock lists yet ?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

dizzee said:


> is there any stock lists yet ?


yup, you find the sellers websites and have a look


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

chapmand said:


> wish i could come  abit far for me though....
> 
> Need an arachnid show a tad closer to home


ditto that, there seem to be plenty of people up here into the hobby and some on a pretty big scale, lack of any clubs too.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

clownbarb1 said:


> Just an idea but maybe the people staying at the hotels could met up in the travel lodge bar the night before?


no one?:lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There'll definitely be meet ups. Most of the Invicta committee members are staying at the hotel on Saturday and after receiving the traders and securing their stock we will be moving over to the retail park for some munchies and drinkies.
Probably go back to the Ashford hotel for further drinks too. \o/

Should soon have a number of other traders to announce.

Stock lists don't normally appear til January and often discounts are given for pre-orders. As Tom suggests check out the websites to get an idea of what will be there, the first post has a list of the currently paid traders but there's lots more in the pipeline.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

what are the chances of somone sorting out a bus to get up there lol, 
i would love to go but i hate trains


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone wanna go clubbing the night befor haha  i live in ashford basicly lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

splimmy said:


> But will you be 1st in the queue again??? lol




DEFINITELY! :lol2: and probably last to leave


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a little reminder to anyone wishing to stay at the Ashford International Hotel, the reduced rate for booking a room for the Saturday night before the show expires on 16th December.
Cost:
Single room – £75
Double room – £85

The hotel offers a nice sized swimming pool, sauna, steamroom, jacuzzi, gym, restaurant and bar.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Now people, don't forget, it's my birthday on 28th Jan... :whistling2:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

well ill be in down in the club. come there n ill get ya a bday shots lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

why don't you just make this a sticky topic, pete ?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

dizzee said:


> well ill be in down in the club. come there n ill get ya a bday shots lol



Offer I can't refuse!
I want a good old sing song from Pete as well :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

dizzee said:


> well ill be in down in the club. come there n ill get ya a bday shots lol


can i have one ?


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm afraid not tom. I.ds needed 


Should be good as I don't get hung over


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Recent additional bookings include:
The Spider Shop Rob Hutton
Tony O'Neil
Jackie Younger


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

just got a quote and it would cost me £370 to get a return taxi to the show and back, if it was cheaper i would go


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Recent additional bookings include:
> The Spider Shop Rob Hutton
> Tony O'Neil
> Jackie Younger


lol Tony O'Neill (The Roach Hut)


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

123dragon said:


> just got a quote and it would cost me £370 to get a return taxi to the show and back, if it was cheaper i would go


No trains ?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Mutley.100 said:


> No trains ?


i dont like trains lol well i do but i would get lost if there was any transfers


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL Tony, sorry about that, its what I was supplied and thought it was one of the new enquiries. There are about 6 other traders that have asked for forms that we're waiting confirmation from. Still, at least you get mentioned twice


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

123dragon said:


> i dont like trains lol well i do but i would get lost if there was any transfers


Not sure where you are coming from but by that cab fair it sounds far. 
Ashford is an international station and therefore great links to the continent and London. A short bus ride from the hotel.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i live in wincanton, somerset and would be getting on the train at gillingham dorset and there would be one switch


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Another addition, 
Daniella Baylis - photography and ceramics


----------



## hysterocrates* (May 18, 2011)

Hi
did my booking form arrive?
two tables for Radek Pinczewski 'Tarantula World'

Thanks


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes Radek, your booking form has arrived, thanks, good to hear you are attending.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

booked into to hotel dad, he only lives 45 mins away.

must get saving lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Still need to book my hotel, time is getting on now :devil:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi this might seem like a silly question , is this a spider show only or will there be other stuff too ? Thanks.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

@Forever, Get it done already

There will be a large selection of all sorts of inverts including tarantula, spiders, centipedes, millipedes, beetles, phasmids, mantis, stickies, snails etc. Plus live food and equipment.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> @Forever, Get it done already
> 
> There will be a large selection of all sorts of inverts including tarantula, spiders, centipedes, millipedes, beetles, phasmids, mantis, stickies, snails etc. Plus live food and equipment.


Thanks I will Definately come for a look.


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just to check...I'm not the only person who's a tiny excited about the show? It's going to be one of those rare moments when I don't mind my wallet being empty when I get home...


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

what time does the show start? i want to be first in line lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

11am - 5pm


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Guys

Theres now only 22 Days until SEAS (South East Arachnid Show) 

We still have a few tables available so if you would like one then please contact me ASAP at: [email protected] or visit our main website at: http://www.invicta-arachnid-club.co.uk

Please click on the SEAS link on the site for booking forms and info

Hope to see lots of you there :2thumb:

All the best

Alan


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

anymore traders coming thats not on the list on the first post?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

we shall be staying in the travel lodge


----------



## amrep (Dec 2, 2009)

*seas show*

hi
can you please confirm that we have booked 3 tables for your show
we booked and paid you cash at the AES show in oct
we will be selling equipment and gifts and toys and inverts
thank you 
email [email protected]


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi amrep
Yes, I can confirm your booking, infact you are top of the list of traders on the first post of this thread. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking forward to it 

Thats if mum ccan take me or I can get a lift!

Got a fiver, but oh well will be a good day never the less!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

is anybody going from the wincanton/ yeovile area at all ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just returned from the last committee meeting before the show.

We have over 70 tables booked and possibilities on a few more, including one potential trader that would require 8 tables. 84 tables is our limit which will fill both the large halls leaving the reception hall (bar area and meet-up) with the society tables (AES and BTS). We will also include a creche room here where people can store their purchases for the small fee of a raffle ticket. Last year prizes were kindly donated by the traders for the raffle which was called as the show ended resulting in some very happy faces. Raffle tickets will also be sold from the Invicta tables with a list of prizes on show. One of the prizes this year is a House of Spiders enclosure kindly donated by Mark and Maria from HoS.

Those trading at the show will have access on the Saturday 5-7pm to store stock overnight in a heated, secure area. And, the hall will be open again to traders at 8.30am.

I shall post up the additional booked tables soon and I hope to include a map of the hotel for downloading.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Updated list of traders is as follows:
Current list of confirmed traders are:
Amazing Reptiles (equipment, gifts, toys and inverts)
Metamorphosis
Martin Goss
Custom Aquaria 
Rob Hutton
Matt Arnold
 Arthropodia (France)
Thomas Vinmann (Germany)
Peter Grabowitz (Polyped)
Curtis Lakin and Cameron D.E Konigen (Phasmids, bush crickets and beetles) 
The Roach Hut
Hugh McMahon (Stained Glass and jewellery)
House of Spiders
British Tarantula Society
Amateur Entomologists' Society
_Essex Reptiles and Amphibians Club_
Michael Scheller (Germany)
Jays Pets
The Spider Shop
Jackie Younger
Daniella Baylis - photography and ceramics
Radek Pinczewski 'Tarantula World'
Nicky and Harry Bailey 
Sonja Netopil (Germany)
KLM Natural supplies
Peter Collins (equipment)


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Is anyone going from the Lincoln/Newark/Peterborough area and has a space in the car?


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

roblouth said:


> Is anyone going from the Lincoln/Newark/Peterborough area and has a space in the car?


I probably will have but I am travelling down on the 28th as have hotel booked where abouts are you?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snasha_d said:


> I probably will have but I am travelling down on the 28th as have hotel booked where abouts are you?


stay away from me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> stay away from me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tom I'm not planning on going anywhere near you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

3 of us are travelling down so may have a spare seat


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

As there are a number of online traders at the show I thought I'd provide a list of their websites where you can contact them for pre-orders or enquiries. Some of these traders have ads in the invert classifieds which is worth a look.


Michael Scheller (Germany)
Thomas Vinmann (Germany)
The Spider Shop
Peter Grabowitz (Germany)
Martin Goss
Metamorphosis
Custom Aquaria 
House of Spiders
The Roach Hut
KLM Natural supplies
British Tarantula Society
Amateur Entomologists' Society


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

woops
i forgot to save any money
will have to brag some off mum.. it's my birthday 2 weeks or something, after too.. which is more annoying. fancy re-arranging it to the 15th :whistling2:


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

snasha_d said:


> I probably will have but I am travelling down on the 28th as have hotel booked where abouts are you?


 
Thanks, I cant stay over tho as am working on the 28th

I am based near Sleaford but can travel a little way


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

ok

getting strangely exsited. Just hope I can find what I am after


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Draco said:


> ok
> 
> getting strangely exsited. Just hope I can find what I am after


What are you after?


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

Trootle said:


> What are you after?


nothing exsiting, just small differant stick insects.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Draco said:


> nothing exsiting, just small differant stick insects.


Stick insects xD :lol2:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

Trootle said:


> Stick insects xD :lol2:


 yeah I know

sadly if it eats anything that has long leg can hop or fly it not aloud in the house.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just over 1 week to go and last minute bookings are being accommodated.

The bar area adjacent to the halls will contain both the British Tarantula Society and Amateur Entomologist's Society, so an excellent opportunity to socialise and consume some snacks. 

One of the recent additions will be Bush Grub, giving us the opportunity to taste the foods we usually feed our inverts in lollypops, chocolates, sweets and savouries. We also have South Coast Exotics and Peter Shinn as additional traders plus numerous traders have booked extra tables. We're now approaching our maximum of 84 tables for the show.

The bar area will also contain the creche room for your purchases.

Chris Carter, chairman of Invicta Arachnids Club, will soon be interviewed on Radio Kent and we've been told the BBC will be in attendance on the day.

You have 9 days left to save up your pennies!


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheers for the update Pete 

ERAC will also have a table in the bar area 

Really looking forward to this but going to be a busy day for us I think lol :gasp:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

splimmy said:


> Cheers for the update Pete
> 
> ERAC will also have a table in the bar area
> 
> Really looking forward to this but going to be a busy day for us I think lol :gasp:


for you im spending all day saturday packing and then will be leaving at around 4.30am to get down there for 8.30 before having a long day and then driving back to wales lol.. talk about gonna be tired lol. but to get to meet our customers will be more than worth the effort

Tony


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Ill be over to you guys for some Dubias, need to freshen up my colonys 

Look forward to seeing you there

Alan



The Roach Hut said:


> for you im spending all day saturday packing and then will be leaving at around 4.30am to get down there for 8.30 before having a long day and then driving back to wales lol.. talk about gonna be tired lol. but to get to meet our customers will be more than worth the effort
> 
> Tony


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

me and you both Alan


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

This just up the road from me , im actually not that fond of the 8 legged kind but im going to brave it , if any one sees a women looking nervous with a preschooler on her back in a sling , thats me lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL, just make yourself known to one of the Invicta members (they'll mostly be wearing SEAS T-shirts) and we'll show you around. Remember there's plenty of other inverts too, with more legs than you can count and Metamorphosis is bound to have some lovely Preying mantis for your eye candy


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Can't begin to tell you how excited I am! I expect birthday singalongs...


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> LOL, just make yourself known to one of the Invicta members (they'll mostly be wearing SEAS T-shirts) and we'll show you around. Remember there's plenty of other inverts too, with more legs than you can count and Metamorphosis is bound to have some lovely Preying mantis for your eye candy


I cant say im any better with creatures with more than 8 legs either but I told Tiddly Tulppaani we are going though so no backing out. Im sure its not that bad , at least Mr Tulppaani doesnt have to worry about me coming home with something. 

Which bus goes that way from the station? I cant think of one off the top of my head but to be honest , you can walk from the station there , its really not that far and quite simple. Buses on a sunday arent so often so will prob be the same amount of time.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

What time is it due to finish as I'm on a course next weekend? Talk about gutted but I'm hoping to make it in before everyone/everything disappears


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Show finishes at 5pm with the raffle


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Hotel booked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

We have 2 more late additions:
Painted Lizard, selling painted rocks and crystals
Phasmid Study Group, with Ian Abercrombie making an short appearance.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

well that last post made me happy.:2thumb:

why is it when you waiting for something the week so Soooooooooooooo Sloooooowwwwwlly


----------



## arachnopus (Jan 13, 2007)

*Cost of table*

Hi there, 
Just wondering how much a table is? And if there are any left
Cheers
Paul G S
greigsmithtravels.com


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> We have 2 more late additions:
> Painted Lizard, selling painted rocks and crystals
> Phasmid Study Group, with Ian Abercrombie making an short appearance.


phasmid study group ?
as weird as i find stick insects, i might have to pester them with questions


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

arachnopus said:


> Hi there,
> Just wondering how much a table is? And if there are any left
> Cheers
> Paul G S
> greigsmithtravels.com


Ive sent an email to you


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Are there any cash machines near/in the hotel?


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

If theres non in the hotel then there is a sainsburys next door , it stocks everything you could imagine!!


----------



## Vestria (Jan 26, 2012)

*some interesting phasmids Orthoptera Mantids etc*

Hi all

Cameron and I will have good variety of Mantids Orthoptera, Phasmids,etc 
Visit our table for some highly sort after specialties (all captive bred):


Vietnam giant stick - Tirachoidea jianfengliensis
Peruvian sheild mantis - Choerododis rhombicollis (very limited qty)
wide arm mantis - Cilnia humeralis
Colourful Andean grasshopper - Chromacris psittacus pacificus 
Malaysian leaf katydid - Ancylecha fenestrata
Giant spiny wood nymph - Haaniella echinata
Hercules beetle - Dynastes hercules
Indian moon moth - Actias selene

........and limited quantities of absolutely first time ever cultured and offered *South American toothpick grasshopper (Omura congrua) * 


Plus lots more 

See you there

Curtis


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

was there a bigs que to get in last year.

trying to judge what time to get there


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

It was freezing last year so the prospect of people queuing meant ppl turned up closer to opening and had to wait outside. This year we have a long corridor leading to the halls for people to wait in the warmth, and its not as cold.
Of course those that are there early get the bargains and some stalls were sold out within the first hour. If was rather a good show!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Another late addition:
Greig Smith Travel ltd, advertising specialist bug holidays


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Another late addition:
> Greig Smith Travel ltd, advertising specialist bug holidays


that's cool !!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Another late addition:
> Greig Smith Travel ltd, advertising specialist bug holidays


Cool.

I sent one on holiday to Oxford the other day.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive just been informed the raffle will be drawn at 4pm (an hour earlier).
So, if you don't win a prize in the raffle you'll still have the chance to buy once its been drawn.


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Just want today to pass quickly. cant wait for tomorow.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Ive just been informed the raffle will be drawn at 4pm (an hour earlier).
> So, if you don't win a prize in the raffle you'll still have the chance to buy once its been drawn.


YAY. how much are tickets, pete ?



JK3ITH °_• said:


> Just want today to pass quickly. cant wait for tomorow.


i know. it's HORRIBLE


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Tickets are £1

Just been informed Jackie Younger can't make is as she's snowed in and PSG are doubtful though Ian Abercrombie will still be attending


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Another late addition:
> Greig Smith Travel ltd, advertising specialist bug holidays



What do you mean by bug holidays??
also do you know if anyone will be selling true or jumping spiders?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

JK3ITH °_• said:


> What do you mean by bug holidays??
> also do you know if anyone will be selling true or jumping spiders?


there probably will be people selling trues. have a look on the sellers websites


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Best get to bed, I have a 255 mile trek tot he show in the morning so up at 04:15 :gasp:

I'll be the one with red bull in a drip


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Well we are finally all packed ready to go. we will have quite a lot of stuff but can not run the 50/50 deal we had been running due to bristol zoo buying all our male adults that we had, but we got plenty of other deals to tickle your taste buds, and providing it dont snow we will be leaving at around 3.30 as we got a 300 mile drive to get there.

Will see some of you tomorrow come and say hi, it should be a wicked day

Tony


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

The Roach Hut said:


> Well we are finally all packed ready to go. we will have quite a lot of stuff but can not run the 50/50 deal we had been running due to bristol zoo buying all our male adults that we had, but we got plenty of other deals to tickle your taste buds, and providing it dont snow we will be leaving at around 3.30 as we got a 300 mile drive to get there.
> 
> Will see some of you tomorrow come and say hi, it should be a wicked day
> 
> Tony


What roaches are you selling if you don't mind me asking? 

Will pop over and say hi, might get some more fancy sp's if you have any


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Trootle said:


> What roaches are you selling if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Will pop over and say hi, might get some more fancy sp's if you have any


dubia
turks
craniifer
distanti
australiasia
lobsters
hissers

was hoping to have panesthia rhinos but i didnt get the ones i ordered in time they prob come monday now. typical


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

The Roach Hut said:


> dubia
> turks
> craniifer
> distanti
> ...


Awesome cool,

Got some dubias/red runners already so might get a few craniifer or distani :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

we got some other stuff there too but cant remember exactly what, between sorting for show and orders im starting to look like a bloody roach


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol2:

Which just pop over to your table tommorow and see what you got  Simples


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*s.e.a.s*

Finally today has arrived,.....cant wait!!!!!Hope everybody has a great day today and buys lots of new additions!!!:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Hope everyone has a good day! 

Can't wait to see what people come home with! :flrt:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> Can't wait to see what people come home with! :flrt:


MIssed you! XXX


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> MIssed you! XXX


I wasn't there!  I'm up north preparing for a presentation, I was gutted! 

I'll definitely be at BTS this year though! :flrt:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

What a fantastic show, lots of stalls and plenty to choose from. 

I took my GF and her 10 yr old daughter, who both don't have tarantulas, they're interested in them though. They both left with a tarantula each  My GF got a A. geniculata and her daughter got a GBB. 

I left with 3 P. ornata slings.


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good time today and thanks for all your support with our 2nd ever show. We think it was a huge success and will hopefully go on to being more and more in future years. 

Thanks guys. 

Alan


----------

